# Lower or tune?



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

So my wheels go on the Cruze on Friday.
In the next few weeks I’m looking to either tune it, or lower the car.
Idk what to do.
Suggestions?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Both are great opinions. What’s the budget set for it? I paid 800 for my Bilstien B14 and 160 for white like sway bar. 550 will be install, alignment and corner balance. Tune will be the easiest however handling will help with Evasive maneuvers so I will prioritize that


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

After doing a tune in my Gen 1, I can’t really recommend it enough. Night and day. That gets my vote.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You concern Ed about powertrain warranty? Lower it.
Need more power? Tune it.
Budget? What's cheaper?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ohh side benefits of coil overs. If your struts and shocks are worn it’s a perfect time to upgrade. Worn shocks will really suck for emergency maneuvers.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I would probably do a tune. I'm a performance trumps astetics guy so I'm biased.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

My current suspension system has no issues.
It only has 25k miles for a 3 year old car, so everything is in good condition.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Knucklehead729 said:


> My current suspension system has no issues.
> It only has 25k miles for a 3 year old car, so everything is in good condition.


Well a tune will be fast and easy so seems a good first step then suspension.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

If I was to go with a lowering kit, which would you recommend?
I’m looking for something adjustable, but not too expensive.
Suggestions?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Knucklehead729 said:


> If I was to go with a lowering kit, which would you recommend?
> I’m looking for something adjustable, but not too expensive.
> Suggestions?


If you want good quality it won’t be cheap, cheap won’t be that good of ride or last as long. Let’s start with what the goal is, do you want it to handle really nice or would you just go for looks. What’s the suspension budget you have set.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

I’d say $700 AT MOST $800 nothing more than $800
And yes I would go with adjustable.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Knucklehead729 said:


> I’d say $700 AT MOST $800 nothing more than $800
> And yes I would go with adjustable.


You can get cheaper Taiwan or China made coils for that and self install since it’s not too hard. If you get another 100 you can get adjustable bilstien B14 coilovers. Sure a bit expensive however they are able to rebuild them down the line, and arguably the best offered for the Cruze.

You can get Godspeed or Megan racing for 650ish. Choice is up to you, personally I hate cheap coils and take German/USA/Japan made over
Taiwan or China any day but I’m the kind of guy who will save up a few more months and be happy I spent the $ later. (Edit:linked a gen 1 kit not 2. Fixed that.). Sorry I just noticed you’re a gen 2 so options will be more limited. 









16-19 Chevrolet Cruze Godspeed Project Mono-SS Coilovers


Godspeed Project's Mono-SS is our one entity in our family of single-adjustable coilover suspension kits. These coilovers are designed to be a streetable race built coilover at an affordable price. It features a monotube damper that is made out of a carbon seamless steel 52mm tube with a...




www.cruzeculture.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tune it. 

My Gen 2 bottoms out or scrapes the front lip all over town (hilly area). Can't imagine lowering it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Gen I and it is lowered and tuned. Like Maven said, what is your priority. Do you want the looks or the increased stoplight to stoplight power? If what jblackburn said above is true, go with the tune. I have the Whiteline sway-bar and a few Ultra-Racing strut bars along with Bilstein sport struts/shocks and Eibach springs. With the tune, I only step on it on know smooth roads as the extra oomph will also rocket you up when you hit a dip and the suspension does not like that.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I put Eibach springs on mine and it really changed how it felt and looked. Like others have said here what's your priority, looks or performance? And are you concerned about warranty at all? That's why I didn't tune mine because I didn't want to deal with that at the dealer in any way shape or form. But everyone's needs are different.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> I put Eibach springs on mine and it really changed how it felt and looked. Like others have said here what's your priority, looks or performance? And are you concerned about warranty at all? That's why I didn't tune mine because I didn't want to deal with that at the dealer in any way shape or form. But everyone's needs are different.


I had the dealer fix the oil pan on mine and didn’t even bother with taking the tune off  I doubt they test drove it, but if they did they definitely knew.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lower it tune would void your warranty and you will probably blow it up


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lower it tune would void your warranty and you will probably blow it up


Please dont spread misinformation.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lower it tune would void your warranty and you will probably blow it up


A tune won’t blow anything up on a healthy engine. Does GM computer show you altered the tune? 100% yes and if there is a major problem then warranty dispute will be much harder. However GM has to prove your tune caused the problem. They can’t blame your tune on why a water pump failed.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

uhh how do you explain my car and other peoples car blowing up on a bone stock car with just a kn filter dropin ? lol i wouldnt modify this thing even if the parts/labor were free


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> uhh how do you explain my car and other peoples car blowing up on a bone stock car with just a kn filter dropin ? lol i wouldnt modify this thing even if the parts/labor were free


Ignorance.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha ok buddy the first gen cruze sucks and has more issues than the 2nd gens do and thats saying alot


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

How does that relate to anything you’ve attempted to prove? Gosh people really make me wonder sometimes. Anyway, I will stop so the OP can get good info on what mod to do.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i havent attempted to prove **** lol this car sucks and mine blew up on stock tune before 30k so i wouldnt risk tuning or modifying it...


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn’t make this post for arguments. I made it to answer a question I had, lower or tune my car.
For now I will lower it just with springs, in a few months.
Tune I will wait on since it voids the warranty.

Check yourselves.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Lol ok. Next time I’ll just let people spread false info.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Knucklehead729 said:


> I didn’t make this post for arguments. I made it to answer a question I had, lower or tune my car.
> For now I will lower it just with springs, in a few months.
> Tune I will wait on since it voids the warranty.
> 
> Check yourselves.


You'll be very happy with that setup! Rides great and looks like a hot hatch instead of a grocery getter. Just be careful with steep driveways, ramps, etc. It will probably touch from time to time.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> You'll be very happy with that setup! Rides great and looks like a hot hatch instead of a grocery getter. Just be careful with steep driveways, ramps, etc. It will probably touch from time to time.


Guess it’s time to practice reversing into parking spots. I do it anyway since I like my front bumper lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> uhh how do you explain my car and other peoples car blowing up on a bone stock car with just a kn filter dropin ? lol i wouldnt modify this thing even if the parts/labor were free


Show me the money! Post some links, otherwise all I see is hot air balloons.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

you want a link of how i blew up my stock cruze? go search for it i posted it up...along with tons of other people that had same **** happen


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> you want a link of how i blew up my stock cruze? go search for it i posted it up...along with tons of other people that had same **** happen


Since you posted it, supply the link please.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

5 page thread on it...









Dreaded Cracked Piston Got Me


Just been diagnosed with the dreaded cracked piston. '17 Premier Hatch with 20k on it. Are the other 3 pistons a ticking time bomb? Should I trade it off asap after the first piston gets fixed?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

